# Блуждающие точечные боли



## Irenko1983 (22 Апр 2021)

Добрый день! 
Больше двух месяцев беспокоят боли при нажатии в грудине посредине ( на 5 см ниже щитовидки), по ключицам, перебрал под грудью  спереди. Боли , как будто синяк или ушиб болит. При нажатии боль усиливается, в грудине иногда как приливами  боль . И болит спина выше лопаток
При этом боли эти как бы гуляют по грудине- сегодня в одном месте прямо болезненные точки, завтра  в другом .
Высыпаний нателе нет. Температуры нет. Отрыжки, изжоги  нет

Состояние как в тумане во время этих болей. Причём раньше они были как приступами, а сейчас постоянно болит.
В покое тоже болит, с движением не связано 

Врачи ставят пост ковидный синдром ,болела 4 мес назад в лёгкой форме 

Из обследований:
Мрт грудного норма 
Мрт шейного- протрузия с5-6 
Анализ крови норма
Анализ на ревматический фактор норма 
Узи брюшной, легких, щитовидки , сердца норма 
Гормоны щитовидки норма

кажется уже все проверено  ,куда двигаться дальше  не понимаю. Так же врачи не знают, что делать

из лечения 
Миорелаксанты, противоспалительные, витамины б, успокоительное  - без существенных улучшений
Сейчас назначили неогабин, пробую.

Что ещё можно проверить? 
Может ли желудок давать такое? 
Мрт мозга? Кт костей ? Какие-то  анализы?


----------



## Irenko1983 (17 Окт 2021)

Опять поднимаю тему. Месяцев 5 все было нормально, а сейчас опять боли вернулись.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2021)

Почитайте про синдром Титца.
СОЭ. СРБ. Мочевая кислота.


----------



## Irenko1983 (19 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день! Спасибо за ответ
Синдром Титце - не похоже, читала.
Соэ в норме, срб норма.
Желудок может давать такие боли?
Фибромиалгия пока поставлена под вопросом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2021)

Irenko1983 написал(а):


> Синдром Титце - не похоже, читала.
> Соэ в норме, срб норма.
> Желудок может давать такие боли?
> Фибромиалгия пока поставлена под вопросом.


То есть этого:
- ....боли при нажатии в грудине посредине ( на 5 см ниже щитовидки), по ключицам, перебрал под грудью  спереди

У Вас нет?


----------



## Irenko1983 (20 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, есть. Но болят не только ребра на грудине.
Сегодня вот болит плечевой сустав и как будто атлант в руку
Утром стреляло где-то в районе нижних ребер сзади
Может точечно на лице болеть, тянуть  шею вниз.
Покраснений, припухлостей  в местах  боли нет.
Пробовали лечиться успокоительными - грандаксин, неогабин. Не помогает.


----------

